# UFC 68: The Uprising Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 68: The Uprising*
Date: 3/3/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: Nationwide Arena (Columbus, Ohio)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Tim Sylvia vs. Randy Couture
Matt Hughes vs. Chris Lytle
Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald
Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. Jason Lambert
Martin Kampmann vs. Drew McFedries

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Jon Fitch vs. Luigi Fioravanti
Matt Hamill vs. Rex Holman
Gleison Tibau vs. Jason Dent 
Jamie Varner vs. Jason Gilliam


----------



## BigE (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm curious to see who Swick throws down with. It looks like a somewhat interesting card, although I'm disappointed that Gonzaga didn't get one more fight before Sylvia.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

looks like a good card would be great if sylvia lost


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

So far it looks like a great card, lol even though the first 3 matchups are extremely one sided and it is clear who the victor will be.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Matt Hughes vs. Chris Lytle

Why Chris Lytle? Can somebody tell me why? I know the UFC wants to give Matt Hughes a title shot but do they have to make it look so obvious! Yeah, thier is a slim chance that Lytle could win but is thier really any doubt how it will end! It will be Matt Hughes by Ground in pound! I really wanted the Karo Parysian rumor to be true!

Tim Sylvia vs. Gabriel Gonzaga

I've been down on Sylvia lately and my additude has not changed! He said it is more important to keep the title then put on an exciting fight! He's not hungry anymore! He used to be a warrior and now he's afraid to take a risk! Unless Gonzaga can knock him out or Tim decides to take some risks, this will be a snoozefest!

Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald

Like the Hughes fight, this is pretty one-sided!

This is not that great of a card!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

HAHA that poster is hilarious. As if they would put that big goof in the front especially with the tile over his shoulders. Hopefully he loses.

Hughes vs Lytle sounds pretty crappy to me. Hughes is gonna kill him and I wanna see Hughes get KOd again so I dont like this fight

Franklin Macdonald might be the best fight out of the 3. I think Macdonald might be able to make it close, I think that Rich will be too much for him and finish him.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Not really a fan of this card so far...

hopefully the TBA opponents become something special.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

anton said:


> Not really a fan of this card so far...
> 
> hopefully the TBA opponents become something special.


Too bad there's not much of a possibility of it becoming special.  

Karo...Since Hughes is fighting Lytle, and Fitch is fighting Luigi (which one of these guys switched weight classes???), who the hell is there left that is decent for Karo to fight? It won't be Alves thanks to his banned substance suspension. I guess Joslin or Koscheck would be decent.

Swick...Who the hell is he gonna fight that is a step up from the Crow? Since Franklin is fighting McDonald....well Franklin is about the only step up other than a title shot so WTF how did McDonald bypass Swick on the rank ladder????

Assuerio...well the HW division is so stacked I guess this one will be killer :thumbsdown:

This card pisses me off....just cuz it is taking place in Ohio doesn't mean they have to have hicks and country boys for all of the main events. It's kind of insulting really cuz Ohio isn't even close to being as rednecky as Iowa or Maine. Ohio actually has a lot of crime (not that it's something to brag about) and has a lot of huge cities. We don't have any more white trash/hicks than New York or Florida or Texas. But that's ok I guess. Support the false stereotype about the state with the most famous people and presidents coming from....and the crappiest most unpredictable weather.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Luigi moved down to welterweight.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

BigE said:


> I'm curious to see who Swick throws down with. It looks like a somewhat interesting card, although I'm disappointed that Gonzaga didn't get one more fight before Sylvia.


That was the first thing I thought when I saw the card? Who can it be? It will be too soon for the winner of Mardequat v. Lister- suerly the won't want to throw one of the other middleweight TUFers at him- either it's not fair or they all had their asses beaten recently and would be too much of a step down.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok not to be a jerk but is the person posting these fights for sure about them? I'm newer on here but it just seems unlikely that these would be the fights... Well I guess Dana White is putting on PPV's for the fair-weather fans and names like "Sylvia, Hughes, and Franklin" will attract customers... But to me, who is an avid fan of MMA, these fights seem horrible... There are too many people that are bypassing title contenders to fight champions or just bypassing other fighters that should be next in line. I'm a huge Vera fan and am really disappointed that I don't get to see him pound Sylvia's face in the ground. Why is Jason McDonald fighting Franklin? Shouldn't Swick get a shot first? This is ridiculous... I hope the card is wrong because it seems shitty already.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

From UFCJunkie

Sylvia not fighting Gabriel Gonzaga as of right now



> I can’t believe this story hasn’t gotten more traction in the past 24 hours, but based on a report from Dave Meltzer at Wrestling Observer, UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia (23-2 MMA, 8-2 UFC) will not face Gabriel Gonzaga (7-1 MMA, 3-0 UFC) at UFC 68, as we were originally led to believe.
> 
> Sylvia, in fact, was once tentatively scheduled to face top contender Brandon Vera (8-0 MMA, 4-0 UFC) at the March 3 event. But as MMAWeekly.com reported, the UFC and Vera’s management coudn’t agree to terms on a contact extension. And with Vera currently signed for just one more fight, the UFC wasn’t willing to let a him walk to a rival organization if he were to beat Sylvia in their main-event bout.
> 
> ...


----------



## AfterShock (Jan 1, 2007)

*Matt Hughes* vs. Chris Lytle
Tim Sylvia vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald
Jon Fitch vs. Luigi Fioravanti
*Karo Parisyan* vs. TBA
*Mike Swick* vs. TBA
Yushin Okami vs. TBA
Assuerio Silva vs. TBA

I bolded the fighters that I want to see fight the most.

Most importantly out of all the fighters I bolded, I want to see how Matt Hughes does, and how he will rebound from losing to GSP.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Too bad there's not much of a possibility of it becoming special.
> 
> Karo...Since Hughes is fighting Lytle, and Fitch is fighting Luigi (which one of these guys switched weight classes???), who the hell is there left that is decent for Karo to fight? It won't be Alves thanks to his banned substance suspension. I guess Joslin or Koscheck would be decent.
> 
> ...


I agree its not a very great card,but Iowa doenst have alot of ********. Country Boys..YEs..Farm Boys yes..but dont be insulting us by calling us ********.

I sorta of doubt this card has much to do with it being in Ohio. Maybe I"m wrong(not the first time),but somehow I cant imagine they said lets put these guys on the card just because its in Ohio.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

IowaMFSFan said:


> I agree its not a very great card,but Iowa doenst have alot of ********. Country Boys..YEs..Farm Boys yes..but dont be insulting us by calling us ********.
> 
> I sorta of doubt this card has much to do with it being in Ohio. Maybe I"m wrong(not the first time),but somehow I cant imagine they said lets put these guys on the card just because its in Ohio.


Well I didn't mean to insult you but there are ********, hillbillies, and country/farm boys in every state. I didn't mean Iowa is filled with ********, I just meant that Ohio has less country than Iowa or Maine. I know it sounds absurd that they would fill this card with country boys cuz it is in Ohio, maybe it's just a wierd coincidence. But to have Sylvia, Hughes, Franklin, Fitch, and Lytle all on the same card seems a bit wierd to me. But yea I guess it could just be a coincidence. I don't think Franklin being on this card is a coincidence though, I think they did that on purpose to increase ticket sales, but there's nothing wrong with that. I think they figured if they had a bunch of country boys headlining then they would get more ticket sales cuz that's all us dumb country folk know about.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Fair enough.


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks like Swick is fighting Yushin Okami. Should be a decent fight.


----------



## babalu97 (Oct 10, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Too bad there's not much of a possibility of it becoming special.
> 
> Karo...Since Hughes is fighting Lytle, and Fitch is fighting Luigi (which one of these guys switched weight classes???), who the hell is there left that is decent for Karo to fight? It won't be Alves thanks to his banned substance suspension. I guess Joslin or Koscheck would be decent.
> 
> ...


Hey...ol' Jeff Dahmer came from Ohio too...gotta love that kind of publicity (I live up near Bellefontaine). I agree though...I was so hyped up and happy that they were finally going to have something close enough to drive too...and we get one sided fights. It isn't necessarily the fighters I have a problem with, it's the match-ups. So instead of spending 200 on tickets, I'm going to get the ppv and watch it with some rowdy friends.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

babalu97 said:


> Hey...ol' Jeff Dahmer came from Ohio too...gotta love that kind of publicity (I live up near Bellefontaine). I agree though...I was so hyped up and happy that they were finally going to have something close enough to drive too...and we get one sided fights. It isn't necessarily the fighters I have a problem with, it's the match-ups. So instead of spending 200 on tickets, I'm going to get the ppv and watch it with some rowdy friends.


Yea I agree it's the matchups that suck. Lytle should be fighting Karo's opponent and Karo should be fighting Lytle's opponent. Swick should be fighting MacDonald's opponent and vice versa. This is stupid.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Fight card updated.

I wouldn't be suprised if the UFC names "The Irish Hand Grenade" Marcus Davis to be Karo's opponent.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Fight card updated.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if the UFC names "The Irish Hand Grenade" Marcus Davis to be Karo's opponent.


BOOOOOOOO creepy irish hand grenade man! :thumbsdown:
HOORAAY Kos!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah...now I'm seeing that it will more then likely be Josh Koscheck.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Fight card updated.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if the UFC names "The Irish Hand Grenade" Marcus Davis to be Karo's opponent.


Marcus Davis??? Agree with WouldLuv2! Lytle should get Davis and Karo should get Hughes! Seriously, what is the UFC trying to do here?


----------



## Punishment (Jan 2, 2007)

Sylvia/Couture will rock~! I'm seriously thinking about ordering this!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Punishment said:


> Sylvia/Couture will rock~! I'm seriously thinking about ordering this!


Agree....I'm seriously thinking about watching this live!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Omfg I cant believe Sylvia/Couture is happening. This is nuts. God I hope Randy wins.


----------



## derekaa (Nov 1, 2006)

KAro's had enough undercard fights, don't you think he deserves a legitimate fight on the PPV?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

ohh shit randy s coming back at the heavyweight [email protected]! YAY. what happened to veras shot lol


----------



## mmakwesasne84 (Jan 11, 2007)

Tango87 said:


> Ok not to be a jerk but is the person posting these fights for sure about them? I'm newer on here but it just seems unlikely that these would be the fights... Well I guess Dana White is putting on PPV's for the fair-weather fans and names like "Sylvia, Hughes, and Franklin" will attract customers... But to me, who is an avid fan of MMA, these fights seem horrible... There are too many people that are bypassing title contenders to fight champions or just bypassing other fighters that should be next in line. I'm a huge Vera fan and am really disappointed that I don't get to see him pound Sylvia's face in the ground. Why is Jason McDonald fighting Franklin? Shouldn't Swick get a shot first? This is ridiculous... I hope the card is wrong because it seems shitty already.


-i agree with u on that one dana white loves that camp,i think they are all over rated.about the silvia vs vera i agree with that too,vera would kick him in the head,knee to the face,look at the ref mario yamasaki help him out,himhim out:laugh: give him his check and his belt,then he would move down to lhw to give chuck a go


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

this is a card thats done with before it starts



....i will NOT be paying for this shit.

id rather watch it on youtube a half hour later


----------



## underdog (Jan 10, 2007)

so randy is coming back? thats weird I thought he retired?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ Yep. Unfortunately I don't see him defeating Sylvia.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Why Randy Why?????


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The fight card has been updated.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

This is so ****ing stupid I'm pissed at the UFC look at this why is Swick fighting Okami and Macdonald fighting Franklin? That's so incredibly WRONG it's ridiculous!! Why do they have to do this shit to us? We're not stupid. We know who should be fighting who and that is NOT who MacDonald should be fighting and NOT who Swick should be fighting. Anyone with a brain knows they should be switched.

At least they got Kampmann vs. McFedries on. I doubt we'll get to see it on PPV though. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: That sucks cuz that will be a crazy war. So what weight is this gonna be at? Cuz Kampmann is a MW and McFedries is a LHW.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> This is so ****ing stupid I'm pissed at the UFC look at this why is Swick fighting Okami and Macdonald fighting Franklin? That's so incredibly WRONG it's ridiculous!! Why do they have to do this shit to us? We're not stupid. We know who should be fighting who and that is NOT who MacDonald should be fighting and NOT who Swick should be fighting. Anyone with a brain knows they should be switched.
> 
> At least they got Kampmann vs. McFedries on. I doubt we'll get to see it on PPV though. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: That sucks cuz that will be a crazy war. So what weight is this gonna be at? Cuz Kampmann is a MW and McFedries is a LHW.


I agree. I think it should be Franklin v Swick and Okami v MacDonald, but MacDonald has been so unbeatable in his last two fights and Franklin looked so bad against Silva that I understand that matchups a little bit better.

As for Okami v Swick, I see the logic there too. It almost looks like this could be a tournament bracket. The winner of Okami/Swick and Franklin/MacDonald fight and whoever wins gets a shot at Silva. Any thoughts on that?

As for Kampmann v McFedries, I really just want to see Kampmann kick some more ass. He came into his last fight as an unfairly toted underdog and he kicked the crap out of his opponent. I just want to see McFedries get whupped, but it'll be a better fight then that. As far as the weight, I have no clue. Kampmann is skinny at 185, so I don't think he would naturally fight to much heavier than that. I can see McFedries pretty easily losing some pounds and coming down to 185, cause he's not that big at 205. Stilly, not that sure.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea it would make the most sense for Drew to come down. I'll be rootin for Kampmann. Do you all remember me and Evil telling you to keep your eye on this guy. He's gonna be a contender very shortly and sneak up on Silva. Kampmann has a better striking background than Silva, just don't know if his kickboxing training will be effective against the clinch. Hopefully he's been practicing cuz I'll give him another year and he'll be fighting for the title. 

Good post BTW, it kind of makes sense to give Swick Okami but then again Swick deserves to fight Rich more than MacDonald. I mean Okami is good and all but he is most definately not a step up from the crow. Swick deserves the chance to prove himself again, he's undefeated in like 5 or 6 UFC fights and MacDonald is just starting out.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Good post BTW, it kind of makes sense to give Swick Okami but then again Swick deserves to fight Rich more than MacDonald. I mean Okami is good and all but he is most definately not a step up from the crow. Swick deserves the chance to prove himself again, he's undefeated in like 5 or 6 UFC fights and MacDonald is just starting out.


While Swickk has more fights in the UFC, MacDonald has beaten two guys as an underdog. Not only did he beat them, he demolished them. MacDonald has looked nothing short of invincible in his last two fights. I don't know how that will turn out against Franklin, but if he comes in with that kind of performance I expect him to pull out another win.

I think that, according to the numbers Swick deserves the fight, but he didn't have as good a showing against Loiseau as the UFC might have expected. The UFC makes the point that if you want a title shot you have to finish your opponents, not just win decisions, and that's what Swick did.

The UFC clearly expects Swick to smash Okami. I don't know if he will, but I expect one of these two guys to knock the other one out. Either way, this will be a good matchup.

Is MacDonald ranked #1 among Canadian middleweights yet? If he's not I'd be very surprised. He decimated Herman and Leben, so I don't know where that puts him. Starnes shouldn't be up there any more, and I don't think Loiseau is #1 either. Anyway, if he keeps destroying opponents he should be in line for a title shot.


----------



## Jagged (Jan 14, 2007)

This still looks to be a good card, alot of good fighters that night.... What upsets me is I definitly want to see Crocop beat Tim, but that wont happen if Randy takes the belt, hmm....


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah, but you know what happens next ? Couture vs CroCop  it would be a very exciting match


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it confirmed yet that Couture is fighting Tim on THIS card yet?


----------



## swansonfighter (Jan 18, 2007)

ya its confirmed hes fighting him on that card


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

*Cotoure vs Cro cop??*



Adasko said:


> yeah, but you know what happens next ? Couture vs CroCop  it would be a very exciting match


I agree,I think cro cop vs couture COULD be more exciting than fans think.It's not open and shut,I mean no human can withstand cc's kicks,but he will have to be down right surgical with them against cotoure.If cotoure gets a leg,he WILL take him down and get the mount eventually,then we'll see what happens.cc is definitely a more powerful striker,but I don't think he can wrestle with Randy.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

crazyeyezkilla said:


> I agree,I think cro cop vs couture COULD be more exciting than fans think.It's not open and shut,I mean no human can withstand cc's kicks,but he will have to be down right surgical with them against cotoure.If cotoure gets a leg,he WILL take him down and get the mount eventually,then we'll see what happens.cc is definitely a more powerful striker,but I don't think he can wrestle with Randy.


I agree 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

crazyeyezkilla said:


> I agree,I think cro cop vs couture COULD be more exciting than fans think.It's not open and shut,I mean no human can withstand cc's kicks,but he will have to be down right surgical with them against cotoure.If cotoure gets a leg,he WILL take him down and get the mount eventually,then we'll see what happens.cc is definitely a more powerful striker,but I don't think he can wrestle with Randy.


cro cop doesnt throw many kicks against opponents he thinks will take him down... and if he could avoid mark colemon takin him down that easily i dont think hed have that type of problem with couture.. cro cop is alot more well rounded then ppl give him.. he is known for his strikes but he has a very strong guard and some serious sprawling.. would def be intresting..


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

what a crappy card compared to 67. does anyone care about Sylvia vs. Couture? i mean, what will it prove?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

pt447 said:


> what a crappy card compared to 67. does anyone care about Sylvia vs. Couture? i mean, what will it prove?


It will prove Sylvia can still knock kids out? That's what I'm hoping for. I hope he gets some confidence and aggression back after this fight for CC fight. I don't think this card is crappy compared to 67 though, both have a lot of lop sided fights, which also leaves a lot of room for upsets. If Lutter, Eastman, Lytle, Couture, or MacDonald wins, it'll stirr up lots of nonsense


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

*Cro Cop Scares Me*

I'm a UFC guy but Cro Cop is going to blow through this division. I think he'd take Couture and Sylvia on the same night.


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

Organik said:


> cro cop doesnt throw many kicks against opponents he thinks will take him down... and if he could avoid mark colemon takin him down that easily i dont think hed have that type of problem with couture.. cro cop is alot more well rounded then ppl give him.. he is known for his strikes but he has a very strong guard and some serious sprawling.. would def be intresting..


I agree that cc might change his gameplan a bit against randy.Coleman and Randy both have wrestling backgrounds,and that's where the similarity stops.Randy is in better condition and will be able to push forward better and longer than Coleman.I don't see cc being able to shrug off Randy as easily as he did Coleman.The end result will probably be the same,but Couture will be a tougher opponent for cc than coleman


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to see Diego Sanchez and Matt Hughes, then GSP can pound Matt Serra, then you get a legit shot for the title. I really think Diego and Hughes would mean a beating for Diego, but I'd still like to see it. Diego hasn't really fought anyone yet. Why hasn't he fought Koscheck or any of the other several welterweight toughguys out there?


----------



## Evan119 (Sep 17, 2006)

Grappler125 said:


> I'd like to see Diego Sanchez and Matt Hughes, then GSP can pound Matt Serra, then you get a legit shot for the title. I really think Diego and Hughes would mean a beating for Diego, but I'd still like to see it. Diego hasn't really fought anyone yet. Why hasn't he fought Koscheck or any of the other several welterweight toughguys out there?


I definitely agree. Hughes vs. Lytle won't be that entertaining and is basically a warm up for Matt, assuming that he still has any confidence. Diego tore up Karo, making him just as worthy of the belt as Matt or GSP...so hopefully the next fight will be matt and diego


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

i would just like to take this time to thank wouldluv2fightu for your avitar. its a little thing, but a good one.


----------



## Tonyblast (Jan 24, 2007)

leew11k said:


> looks like a good card would be great if sylvia lost


i agree. im wondering what exactly randys main focus is gonna be. leg kicks, straights to the body or ground n pound. its either gonna be an amazing fight or extremely lame.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm afraid Randy's in over his head on this one. Can't imagine he won't try to get Tim on the ground. Tim's reach in both leg and arm must be 6 inches longer minimum. I've met Randy and i'm 5'11 and he was almost exactly my height. Randy's got to take him down to have any chance. And if he gets him off the ground, it'll be a miracle. I really think either one of them is going to get KO'd in 1 by Cro Cop, so i'm not so sure Randy wants to win-or maybe he'll win and re-retire. That's what i'm hoping for.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

anyone know who Assuerio Silva is gonna fight yet?


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

what is the weight going to be for the Couture/Sylvia fight? I would assume that Randy is moving up but if Im wrong I'd like to know.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

not sure where randy will weigh in but it's no limit. I think sylvia might outweigh him by 30-40 lbs in the end but i'll guess couture at around 230 and not more.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Idk if I will invest in this card. I'm gettin 67 and Pride 33. I think Randy can be Tim, but if he does he is screwed if he has to face Cro Cop. Hughes should win, Franklin should too, but after that loss Idk, he might not be 100% in the mental game.


Over all I think its a decent card, just one sided fights.

Only fights I want to see is Randy/Tim and thats to see Tim loose


----------



## whiplash (Feb 3, 2007)

big big fan of randy couture.. but i dont want to see him against mirko


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

What an awesome card, the return of Babalu \m/


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I doubt I'll get this. I can wait the few hours till its posted on the net. The only fight I care about seeing is the title match, cuz Tim needs to loose, tho I would like to see Cro Cop kick Tims ass more than Randys.

Fights dont intrest me much, I can pretty much guess whos gonna win. I do think the upset tho for the eve would be Franklin. He's overrated and after Silva stomped him Idk what his mind set will be comming into this fight.


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

looks like a good card, im hoping couture whips slyvia's ass.


----------



## Tonyblast (Jan 24, 2007)

i just want to say that i am sick of seeing tim sylvia holding the belt like a fat kid with a twinkie. hes not a champion he got lucky. cro cop will destroy him when the time comes and all sylvia will do is make excuses.


----------



## spiritofbattle (Feb 5, 2007)

Tonyblast said:


> i agree. im wondering what exactly randys main focus is gonna be. leg kicks, straights to the body or ground n pound. its either gonna be an amazing fight or extremely lame.


I have thought this same thing for a long time. Big body blows and leg kicks are gonna take Sylvia down. Weather it is gonna be a lame fight or not I can't say. The fighter that does it just has to dodge that reach of Sylvia.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

In the event that Sylvia takes him out, what will people say?

Also why does Randy get a title shot like that? I know who he is and what he represents, but cmon he was retired and there were active fighters im sure that were looking forward to their own title shots.

And please dont rip my head off, I just would like to have quick discussion and maybe some closure on the matter. :dunno:


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

randy is randy. i guess dana white just thought he could help spread some interest in the fight, although tim sylvia will clearly win since he takes no chance, has long reach, is hard to take down, and impossible to ground and pound from his guard. 
rich should win the mcdonald fight, hughes will beat lytle,swick should beat okami,


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

the event doesnt seem interesting to me you have a lot of big names but they are all fighting ducks. The only match of interest is the main event


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

:laugh: they totally photoshopped Randy's head onto his body, weird.


----------



## Zippi (Feb 5, 2007)

*Randy or Sylvia*

Randy better not win against Sylvia because then he will be in Crocop's way, and honestly i fear for Randy...the boy is getting on a bit and considering what Crocop did to Bob Sap's face and more recently to Mr Sanchezzzzzz...OMG!
If they do fight take your life savings and stick it right on that bad ass Croat. And then please take only back what you put in and give the rest of the winnings to Randy's family because they will have lost their main breadwinner.

Randy i love you, dont do it m8...RUN!


----------



## Tonyblast (Jan 24, 2007)

silvia will win just like he has been. poorley.

hes comfortable just walkin around throwing out that abnormally long arm maybe waiting for something to land and having bruce buffer read the scorcards.

hes a lousy champion and needs to be stripped of his belt if he keeps on puuling that shit.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Tim is not going to be able to do that with Cro Cop. Just dancing around will get him KO'd against that croatian nightmare. He's going to eliminate boring heavyweight fights all on his own. Either you belong in the octagon or he'll make sure you get carried out.


----------



## Zippi (Feb 5, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> Tim is not going to be able to do that with Cro Cop. Just dancing around will get him KO'd against that croatian nightmare. He's going to eliminate boring heavyweight fights all on his own. Either you belong in the octagon or he'll make sure you get carried out.


Well said. Bring on Vera V Crocop imo the best possible heavy weight encounter currently possible in the UFC.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

love to see that bout. i still think it would be premature for Vera, but a great matchup. What's going on with Vera? I heard he was leaving UFC because Dana was nickel and diming him. Maybe headed for Pride?


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

I do not like Tim Sylvia. However, I would rather he win and defend the title against cro cop then Randy winning and then getting pounded by cro cop


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

Vera is currently not fighting in the UFC as of now becasue he wants more money and dana doesnt think he is worth that much. Cro Cop is going to dominate this division HANDS DOWN and I cant wait him to kick the shit out of Tim.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Kirkardo said:


> Vera is currently not fighting in the UFC as of now becasue he wants more money and dana doesnt think he is worth that much. Cro Cop is going to dominate this division HANDS DOWN and I cant wait him to kick the shit out of Tim.


Vera still has one fight left on his contract. If they do not resign him, I hope they give him a damn good last fight.

If Couture wins, then there will most likely be a rematch, which will only further prolong Cro Cop''s reign over the heavyweight division. :laugh:


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

*I don't post much....*

but I did see a television segment called "Inside UFC" with Joe Rogan. This segment contained two sitdown short interviews with Chuck Liddell and Randy Coture with Rogan. I cannot say for sure when I saw this segment on TV, but it seems to me it was somewhere between the last two PPV's. In this segment Coture related that he had signed a 5 fight deal with UFC and it seemed to me the contract was lucrative. So I think you can plan on seeing Randy around a bit unless they throw him back into the ring with Chuck.

I don't get to see MMA style fights as much as I would like to...but they are fascinating!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

esv said:


> So far it looks like a great card, lol even though the first 3 matchups are extremely one sided and it is clear who the victor will be.


Sylvia vs Couture one sided? That one's gonna be a battle.. I don't see how anyone can write Couture off, even at his age.


----------



## Zippi (Feb 5, 2007)

Nobody is writing Coture off...we just think Crocop will murder him. 

I hope Vera stays in the UFC. Everyone loves him, he is young and he is damn good...Oh and a nice guy too. Also probably the only guy who will last a will give Crocop a run for his money. 

I love the way everyone hates Tim Sylvia. Thought i was alone in that until i came on here. We should start a 'Cropcop-extra-damage-to-Sylvia" fund. Then we let Mr Crocop know that the more damage he inflicts the more we will pay him  Maybe every closed fracture will be X and every open fracture...yum yum will be X x 10.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Sylvia vs Couture one sided? That one's gonna be a battle.. I don't see how anyone can write Couture off, even at his age.


I wrote that post before Couture made his announcment so i assumed Sylvia would destroy whoever he was facing. But in no way is the fight going to be one sided, it will be a battle!


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Vero has gone to elite XC i believe b/c they agreed to pay him some ungodly amount of money per fight that the ufc wasnt about to match. There is a thread on this forum that links to an article about it that was very informative.

I cannot wait a moment longer for couture/sylvia. I love randy and i truly despise tim only because he has lost his will to fight like he used to. My hope is that randy will force him to make this fight exciting. looking forward to this fight but the rest of them are so-so or just plain stupid.


----------



## sikwitit (Feb 15, 2007)

Couture loses to Chuck. then retires. How does that warrent a fight for the heavyweight title? Tim sylvia has week legs, if you put a beating on them, he won't be able to fight. Why does Dana dodge the real fights. Vera vs Sylvia, then Cro-cop takes winner for the belt. I can't stand silvia as champ. Send him to pride like he did with Chuck and see how Sylvia fares with real heavyweights.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

When I have the money, I buy all the mma ppv's, but if I didn't, if I had to pick a card that was a good value, it wouldn't be this one.


----------



## The Terminator (Oct 14, 2006)

crazyeyezkilla said:


> I agree that cc might change his gameplan a bit against randy.Coleman and Randy both have wrestling backgrounds,and that's where the similarity stops.Randy is in better condition and will be able to push forward better and longer than Coleman.I don't see cc being able to shrug off Randy as easily as he did Coleman.The end result will probably be the same,but Couture will be a tougher opponent for cc than coleman


wat the heck are u talkin bout???theres no way couture is gona beat crocop...he was once upon a tiime but cmon he shudve stayed retired or at least retire IF he gets the belt from sylvia...coz now one wants to see the natural go down with a LHK...BTW crcops ground game is not as bad as u think...i wud actually rate it beta than most UFC fighters ground game....


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

The Terminator said:


> wat the heck are u talkin bout???theres no way couture is gona beat crocop...he was once upon a tiime but cmon he shudve stayed retired or at least retire IF he gets the belt from sylvia...coz now one wants to see the natural go down with a LHK...BTW crcops ground game is not as bad as u think...i wud actually rate it beta than most UFC fighters ground game....


I didn't say randy would beat cc!! I'm just saying he's gonna be a tougher opponent than coleman.And everybody acts like couture has been retired for ten years...It's not even been a year and randy at 43 is still in better shape than a lot of the fighters half his age.Age won't play a factor unless randy has really lost a lot of conditioning in the past months(which i doubt)btw,cc's ground game has improved tremendously,but too rate it better than MOST ufc fighters....I don't know about that....


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

i want Randy to take Sylvia down so bad...


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Adasko said:


> i want Randy to take Sylvia down so bad...


Like Randy said, 'if he doesn't get his hands all over him,' he loses. He must get inside to wrestle. I don't think he can, but I REALLY hope he does.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

By The way, what weight does Randy plan on going into this fight as?

what ideal and best for him i dont know much about his Heavyweight reign.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 20, 2007)

*Couture V. Silvia*

The key is to compare the fight to Tim's last performance vs Monson. Randy will be relentless with the takedown and once in guard, Tim won't be able to utilize his height like he did with Monson who's only 5'9". At 6'2" Couture will be able to strike from the top and won't gas early!


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Scorpio said:


> The key is to compare the fight to Tim's last performance vs Monson. Randy will be relentless with the takedown and once in guard, Tim won't be able to utilize his height like he did with Monson who's only 5'9". At 6'2" Couture will be able to strike from the top and won't gas early!



or gas at all randys a freaking machine


----------



## Winner Stays In (Feb 21, 2007)

What a re-freshing comment...it seems so many people are down playing dominant fighters, just because they win...I am quite sure Hughes will bounce back just fine...


----------



## chokeuout (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm as excited as the next guy for the main event.. and I'm going to buy the PPV, I always do. But dont you guys think it's a little anti-climatic knowing that no matter who wins, most Pirde heavyweights would destroy both Sylvia and Couture.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

chokeuout said:


> I'm as excited as the next guy for the main event.. and I'm going to buy the PPV, I always do. But dont you guys think it's a little anti-climatic knowing that no matter who wins, most Pirde heavyweights would destroy both Sylvia and Couture.


It's good the UFC picked up Cro Cop or it would be really dismal.


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

if crocop eventually becomes UFC heavyweight champ, it would ruin the whole deal for me since we currently have a champ that people only speculate that woudl get killed by the russian experiment rather than somebody who already has been raped by him in my eyes....


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

hairgel62 said:


> if crocop eventually becomes UFC heavyweight champ, it would ruin the whole deal for me since we currently have a champ that people only speculate that woudl get killed by the russian experiment rather than somebody who already has been raped by him in my eyes....


It's funny how you would rather not know.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The fights are next week mother****ers you pumped!!!!?


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

brief said:


> It's funny how you would rather not know.


for the time being you are correct, but id love to see a sylvia fedor fight as everyone else would


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

hairgel62 said:


> for the time being you are correct, but id love to see a sylvia fedor fight as everyone else would


I'd like to see that even though I am sure Fedor would kick the crap out of Sylvia. What I would like to see more then that would be a rematch between Cro Cop and Fedor. That would be interesting.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Tim Sylvia vs. Randy Couture
> Matt Hughes vs. Chris Lytle
> Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald
> Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. Jason Lambert
> ...


Looks like a sh***y fight card.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

danielrm2 said:
 

> Looks like a sh***y fight card.


You say that now....but I bet if you don't order it on PPV, you'll be all over the internet Saturday looking for videos like a typical fan-boy.

:laugh:


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> You say that now....but I bet if you don't order it on PPV, you'll be all over the internet Saturday looking for videos like a typical fan-boy.
> 
> :laugh:


I probably will but it's still a sh**ty card. 
What's a fan-boy?


----------



## Winner Stays In (Feb 21, 2007)

Most importantly out of all the fighters I bolded, I want to see how Matt Hughes does, and how he will rebound from losing to GSP.

This is what you posted...Hughes, will fight like a biting sow...Female Pig...for those of you who are not with the "farm lingo."
When a person from Hillsboro, falls off a horse...does he get back up and saddle that bronc? Of course...from what I hear...
Winner Stays In -


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Matt Hughes will bounce back up. He's got a lot of heart.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

danielrm2 said:


> I'm pretty sure Matt Hughes will bounce back up. He's got a lot of heart.


I have to agree. Chris Lytle's a tough opponent...but I see Matt getting past him. Hughes probably won't finish him though, he'll win by decision I'm saying.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

I am definitely ordering this PPV, mainly for the main event. Randy is my favorite, and I have to see his return fight. I have faith that he can beat Sylvia, he just can't leave himself open. If he does, its lights out.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hughes will easily finish Lytle. he will use the kimura..because he cant box. Maybe gnp. But a decision? lol


----------



## Zippi (Feb 5, 2007)

*my Jinxed Predictions*

My prediction is that Lytle will try everything to defend against the takedown...but if he allows Hughes to get as close to him as he did with Serra then Hughes will pick him up and slam him. Also Hughes has more range than Serra so Lytle will have to strike a lot better if he wishes to win...He threw hardly any strikes at Serra and that was dissapointing.

Randy will be KO'd by Sylvia...thats my guess anyway. Also i am thinking it will be in the first minute of the first round.

Franklin is gonna stop "The Athlete" in the first round also. I think it will be spectacular.

Renato will win with a Tap-out. Maybe in the second round.

For Kampman...I dunno if he will win but i really hope so.


----------



## Noddh (Oct 11, 2006)

Even if the odds are bad for Couture I wish he can make it to the end and pull a victory. I don't like Sylvia, worst case scenario sylvia wins but he's gonna get hammered by crocop sooner or later... 
Matt hughes is a douche and i hope he gets knocked out! But I know its not gonna happen, he's gonna submit Lytle in the 2nd round or something like that.
As for McDonald, I think he stands a chance against the big Franklin. Hopefully he's gonna be able to bring the ex champion to the ground and submit him. I hope so...
AS for Babalu, victory is already written in the sky for him... It would be a huge upset to see him loose especially against a guy like Lambert.


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

Tim Sylvia cood not beat Fedor...Randy will bang on his ***** ass


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

Noddh said:


> Even if the odds are bad for Couture I wish he can make it to the end and pull a victory. I don't like Sylvia, worst case scenario sylvia wins but he's gonna get hammered by crocop sooner or later...
> Matt hughes is a douche and i hope he gets knocked out! But I know its not gonna happen, he's gonna submit Lytle in the 2nd round or something like that.
> As for McDonald, I think he stands a chance against the big Franklin. Hopefully he's gonna be able to bring the ex champion to the ground and submit him. I hope so...
> AS for Babalu, victory is already written in the sky for him... It would be a huge upset to see him loose especially against a guy like Lambert.


I agree with all of that except that tito is lame and hughes is a deush..how is he a deush the least bit gimme some good reasons


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

Zippi said:


> My prediction is that Lytle will try everything to defend against the takedown...but if he allows Hughes to get as close to him as he did with Serra then Hughes will pick him up and slam him. Also Hughes has more range than Serra so Lytle will have to strike a lot better if he wishes to win...He threw hardly any strikes at Serra and that was dissapointing.
> 
> Randy will be KO'd by Sylvia...thats my guess anyway. Also i am thinking it will be in the first minute of the first round.
> 
> ...


I hope u don't mean that about Randy, thats crap, he fought the best strike in the UFC 3 times aka Chuck, and he beat him once, and he can beat a ***** like Sylvia who has no heart who is a fat steroid taking trash talker..u might wanan rethink that, randy delivers with the odds agsint him, not to mention one of the greatest athletes alive even at his age..get a brain


----------



## tuqqer (Feb 5, 2007)

*I thought Matt was fighting Rich?*

I could be mistaken, but wasn't Matt Hughes supposed to fight Rich Franklin? If so, why was that card changed?


----------



## Gavin (Feb 4, 2007)

tuqqer said:


> I could be mistaken, but wasn't Matt Hughes supposed to fight Rich Franklin? If so, why was that card changed?


Nope, they were just both featured on the poster to get up the buyrate on the PPV. Besides, Franklin is a Middleweight and Hughes is a Welter. They both want their respective belts back so I see no reason for either one of them to move up or down in weight. If they did fight though, it'd be an interesting fight. As of now though Matt is fighting the sacrificial lamb the UFC has thrown at him, Chris Lytle. Rich is fighting Jason MacDonald, a fairly worthy opponent.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

almost there


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sylvia/Couture has the potential to be a great fight .... People underestimate and give Sylvia no credit. Those that say he has no heart are clueless. Frank Mir broke Sylvia's arm in an armbar (you could see the arm pop as the bone broke) and Sylvia wanted to continue, in fact the ref had to stop the fight, that's heart. It took alot of heart to comeback from the loss to Arlovski not only to regain his belt, but beat him twice. Come on, the guy is 25-2-0 he deserves a little respect. His last fight with Monson was a joke, but Monson is one of the best wrestlers around and strong as an ox Sylvia not only denied him the take down most of the fight, when they were on the ground, it was Sylvia that dominated. He was even attempting submissions. I'm sorry, but Sylvia deserves alot more respect than he is given... With that said, Capt. American is gonna take it to him. As long as Couture can close the gap, he's gonna own Sylvia. In the Clinch Randy is gonna dominate him and when (when not if) it goes to the ground, Randy's gonna mount him, drive him into the cage, and ground and pound him Sylvia until the ref stops the fight. Couture 4th round. 

Hughes/Lytle ... I agree with the other posts I saw, this is a joke. The whole purpose of this fight is to give Hughes someone to dominate to regain his confidence.

Franklin/MacDonald ... Franklin all the way. But I think it will be a better fight than alot of people are thinking it will be.

Sobral/Lambert ... Sobral
Kampmann/McFedries ... McFedries
Fitch/Fioravanti ... Fitch
Hamill/Holman ... Hamill
Tibau/Dent ... Tibau
Varner/Gilliam ... <coin toss> Varner

What happened to Tim Sylvia vs. Brandon Vera? I thought after Monson, Vera was next. Don't get me wrong, I'd rather see Couture, but I think Vera would have beat Sylvia also. 

And I'm still waiting for Chuck Liddel to fight Wanderlei Silva!


----------



## Zippi (Feb 5, 2007)

RageInDaCage said:


> I hope u don't mean that about Randy, thats crap, he fought the best strike in the UFC 3 times aka Chuck, and he beat him once, and he can beat a ***** like Sylvia who has no heart who is a fat steroid taking trash talker..u might wanan rethink that, randy delivers with the odds agsint him, not to mention one of the greatest athletes alive even at his age..get a brain


Remember that Randy beat Chuck once out of three fights...he was KO'd in both other fights relatively easily. Not to mention that the fight he won was years ago. 
Randy is a legend and i dont dispute that and i dislike Sylvia just as much as the next guy but he has beaten Arlovski twice, maybe he was lucky or whatever but the fact remains, and Arlovski is a good fighter. Again I cannot wait for Crocop to murder Sylvia...but i think Vera(if he is still in the UFC or is gonna do his last fight) should have the honor of that.

Lets talk again after the fight.

NO Brain...Know where i can buy me another one?


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy is freakin old. He's 43 years old for god's sake. While Tim is only 30 and at his prime. I don't understand why Randy decided to come out of retirement to fight Tim. He should be content with retiring as a hall of fame legend. I'd hate to see him get beat by Tim. Atleast if he fought and lost to CroCop, it wouldn't be that sad because CroCop is a respectable fighter. Unlike that chump Sylvia. No offense to the Sylvia fans in here. I just plain don't care for the guy. He's just a big guy with no signicance in skills. Go Randy!


----------



## xayekim (Jan 20, 2007)

(first post- I typed out a huge reply but I got timed out) 

UFC 68 - My predictions 

Couture vs Silvia : It can go either way; Silvia early in the first round by TKO or Couture late in the 2nd by submission. For Couture to have a chance he is going to have to close the distance, get inside and dirty box or take him down and use Silvias weight against him. If the fight goes past the first I think Couture will win it hands down. It all depends on Coutures ability to get out of Silvias swooping punches. For Silvia to win he will have to do what he usually does, swings for the fences and hope he connects. 

MacDonald vs Franklin : I am going for MacDonald late in the 2nd or early in the 3rd by submission. I think Franklin is going to try to keep it on his feet and MacDonald is going to take it to the ground. MacDonald is coming off of two somewhat impressive wins over Herman and Leben and Franklin is coming off of an embarassing loss to Silva. Franklin was systematically taken down, he couldnt defend against the tai clinch and that is something that I am sure he is working on because MacDonald utilizes the tai clinch often. If MacDonald can hang with Franklins striking I think he will catch Franklin with a submssion, I am going to say a choke either guillotine or triangle. 

Hughes vs Lytle: I dont like the guy, but I am going for Hughes late in the first or early in the second by ground and pound. I dont think Lytle is a contender with his UFC record 2-5 and I dont think he has seen someone with Hughes angle technique of coming in side and low and getting inside. I think Hughes was humbled with his loss to Pierre (which I still contest) and now he actually has something to prove now that the shiny thing isnt around his waist. What was with it with Pierre and the what three toe to groin shots? Those took Hughes out of the fight, after he recovered he was constantly stepping off as Pierre came inside and he looked unsure of his footing and stepped into that nasty shot. 

Lambert vs Sobral: Lambert by tko late in the second. Sobral wont stand with Lambert and Lambert has been working ferociously on his take down defense (something that he recognizes as a weakness) Sobral has better conditioning but I think he will overuse his ground techniques and if Lambert can avoid the takedown and or work on his hip control he has a chance of a ground and pound win. 

Fitch
Hamil
Dent
Varner.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

I sure hope the unexpected happens. As we all know it could, but by definition, probably won't. Upsetting the apple cart is just so much fun. Hughes, Franklin, Silvia, I don't care who, I just want at least one of them to lose.


----------



## Octagon Girl (Jul 10, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> Sylvia/Couture has the potential to be a great fight....People underestimate and give Sylvia no credit. Those that say he has no heart are clueless....His last fight with Monson was a joke, but Monson is one of the best wrestlers around and strong as an ox Sylvia not only denied him the take down most of the fight, when they were on the ground, it was Sylvia that dominated. He was even attempting submissions.
> 
> And I'm still waiting for Chuck Liddel to fight Wanderlei Silva!


I think Monson put out as good of a fight as can be expected considering who he was up against. Sylvia has a reach from hell. So bad that it should be considered cheating. Did you notice that even when Monson had top position he couldn't connect because his arms weren't long enough to reach Sylvia's face? I think his reach is his biggest advantage and poor Monson didn't stand a chance. I mean what is it, like 84 inches :laugh: ? How can you beat a guy if it's physically impossible? :dunno: 
Take a few inches off those arms and legs, then tell me how talented he would be  .

Oh and if my sources are right, Liddell/Silva isn't gonna happen because Wandy lost his title to Dan Henderson??? I'll have to check up on it myself, I only heard this.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Octagon Girl said:


> I think Monson put out as good of a fight as can be expected considering who he was up against. Sylvia has a reach from hell. So bad that it should be considered cheating. Did you notice that even when Monson had top position he couldn't connect because his arms weren't long enough to reach Sylvia's face? I think his reach is his biggest advantage and poor Monson didn't stand a chance. I mean what is it, like 84 inches :laugh: ? How can you beat a guy if it's physically impossible? :dunno:
> Take a few inches off those arms and legs, then tell me how talented he would be  .
> 
> Oh and if my sources are right, Liddell/Silva isn't gonna happen because Wandy lost his title to Dan Henderson??? I'll have to check up on it myself, I only heard this.


His reach DID play a big factor in the Jeff Monson fight, but he seems to have added some new dimensions to his game, including awesome take down defense, submission defense, and a couple solid submission attempts of his own. Despite having a rather defensive game plan, I thought he looked great in that fight, and his conditioning was stellar for a guy his size. 

If rumour serves correctly, Silva/Liddell won't be happening, so your assumptions may be right. It's bound to happen, though.


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

BigRandy said:


> Sylvia/Couture has the potential to be a great fight .... People underestimate and give Sylvia no credit. Those that say he has no heart are clueless. Frank Mir broke Sylvia's arm in an armbar (you could see the arm pop as the bone broke) and Sylvia wanted to continue, in fact the ref had to stop the fight, that's heart. It took alot of heart to comeback from the loss to Arlovski not only to regain his belt, but beat him twice. Come on, the guy is 25-2-0 he deserves a little respect. His last fight with Monson was a joke, but Monson is one of the best wrestlers around and strong as an ox Sylvia not only denied him the take down most of the fight, when they were on the ground, it was Sylvia that dominated. He was even attempting submissions. I'm sorry, but Sylvia deserves alot more respect than he is given... With that said, Capt. American is gonna take it to him. As long as Couture can close the gap, he's gonna own Sylvia. In the Clinch Randy is gonna dominate him and when (when not if) it goes to the ground, Randy's gonna mount him, drive him into the cage, and ground and pound him Sylvia until the ref stops the fight. Couture 4th round.
> 
> Hughes/Lytle ... I agree with the other posts I saw, this is a joke. The whole purpose of this fight is to give Hughes someone to dominate to regain his confidence.
> 
> ...


Vera left the UFC to join another organization


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

Zippi said:


> Remember that Randy beat Chuck once out of three fights...he was KO'd in both other fights relatively easily. Not to mention that the fight he won was years ago.
> Randy is a legend and i dont dispute that and i dislike Sylvia just as much as the next guy but he has beaten Arlovski twice, maybe he was lucky or whatever but the fact remains, and Arlovski is a good fighter. Again I cannot wait for Crocop to murder Sylvia...but i think Vera(if he is still in the UFC or is gonna do his last fight) should have the honor of that.
> 
> Lets talk again after the fight.
> ...


Haha good question.. but also some very good points about Sylvia and his wins, but i see it like this... his knocked out Arloski but not monson, and monson is a similar fighter to Randy in the way that they are strong wrestlers and submission artists...but to add to the dimensions of the fight randy can also stand and bang a little..although he has not fought in sometime...i agree with ur statement aobut him and chuck...and i fully belive if randy was in his prime again this fight wood easlisy be his..but nonetheless i still belive he'll come out with the win


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

by the way vera left the UFC and i also cant wait for cro crop to murder sylvia if he wins


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

TheJame said:


> His reach DID play a big factor in the Jeff Monson fight, but he seems to have added some new dimensions to his game, including awesome take down defense, submission defense, and a couple solid submission attempts of his own. Despite having a rather defensive game plan, I thought he looked great in that fight, and his conditioning was stellar for a guy his size.
> 
> If rumour serves correctly, Silva/Liddell won't be happening, so your assumptions may be right. It's bound to happen, though.


yea he did loose to henderson


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

chokeuout said:


> I'm as excited as the next guy for the main event.. and I'm going to buy the PPV, I always do. But dont you guys think it's a little anti-climatic knowing that no matter who wins, most Pirde heavyweights would destroy both Sylvia and Couture.


whatever so pride has one weight class on ufc, they shood do a pride vs ufc bout where all diff champs fight each the other ...ufc wood win eveyone cept heavy not to mention agsint all other MMA orginizations


----------



## jersey tomato (Dec 31, 2006)

*UFC trumps Pride??*



RageInDaCage said:


> whatever so pride has one weight class on ufc, they shood do a pride vs ufc bout where all diff champs fight each the other ...ufc wood win eveyone cept heavy not to mention against all other MMA orginizations


The competition in Pride is a bit more formidable than you give credit. I believe either Dan Henderson or Shogun Rua would present Chuck Liddell with a very tough challenge in the Light Heavy Division. As the Middleweight belt-holder, Dan Henderson would also present some problems for Anderson Silva or Rich Franklin. Hendo is one tough son-of-a-gun, as he demonstrated in the last Pride show. And despite his loss to Nick Diaz, Takanori Gomi is another extremely tough fighter who would handle just about any lightweight in the UFC or anywhere else. I was shocked by his loss to Diaz and would not bet against him in a rematch in Japan where the rules and the crowd will favor the Fireball Kid. I am not taking anything away from Diaz, he fought an awesome fight and that gogoplata he pulled off was unreal! But Gomi is a brawler and I would not expect him to punch himself out again trying to land punches through Diaz' guard like he did in the first three minutes of Round One.


----------



## BIG COV (Feb 25, 2007)

UFC fighters are just not as good as Pride fighters period....Shogun Rua would beat the shit out of Chuck..c'mon man be for real...look at the opponents Shogun has faced over the last year alone..Randleman, noguera, rampage,to name a few, he murdered these dudes...his only loss was to Coleman after he broke his damn forearm...and by the way Coleman was a heavyweight...this dude is relentless and as disciplined as Fedor...he is really the only fighter I see fighting on Fedors level...and if he was a heavyweight, would give Fedor serious problems...he's a phenom...trust me, in the next five years people will be talking about this kid as being one of the best to EVER fight...don't believe me ...believe his recod.


----------



## xayekim (Jan 20, 2007)

To argue who is better Pride or UFC is rather contradictory. We have seen people bounce between both organizations on a seemingly monthly basis. Fighters are going to go where the money is, Cro Cop and Jackson were the stars of PRIDE and UFC simply offered them a bigger paycheck. Also, you have guys like Jackson and Cro Cop who have fought for quite a long time in PRIDE, so naturally they are going to seek another venue and more competition. Both organizations have been used as "career restarters" unfortunately it is usually with PRIDE because for the most part it was Japan based. You got guys like Baroni who got their ass handed to them in a UFC matchup, they train work hard and throw down in PRIDE for a while, gets his confidence back and hes knocking on Dana Whites door again. 

The thing I always respected about PRIDE though is the organization seems to "pride" themselves on getting people in who actually have a record to them, a popularity based on their ability not popularity based on the ability to sell their brand. I think thats why if the rumours are true, PRIDE is going to UFC, simply because they dont focus on the ability to sell the corporate zuffa image...


----------



## Lethal (Mar 3, 2007)

BIG COV said:


> UFC fighters are just not as good as Pride fighters period.


I mostly only see guys who couldnt make it in the UFC. Pride is no where near as exciting as the UFC. Watching Pride is like watching the WCW wrestling shows. Just plain cheesy.

Now back on topic......I think Couture will knock out Silvia in the 1st round. Matt Hughes will win by submission in the 1st round, Rich Franklin will win by referee stoppage in 2nd round. Sobral wins by decision, and Matt Hammil wins by decision.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Anybody got pictures from the weigh ins?


I really want coture to pull this one out for his sake,and so i can see tim syvlia cry. I hate him, but he will most likely will get the win, but i really hope he loses. we will see.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

UFC 68: The Uprising Predictions

*Tim Sylvia vs Randy Couture*

Winner: Tim Sylvia
Round: 4
Via: KO 
Who I Want T Win: Randy Couture



*Matt Hughes vs Chris Lytle*

Winner: Matt Hughes
Round: 2
Via: TKO 

Who I Want T Win: Chris Lytle



*Rich Franklin vs Jason MacDonald*

Winner: Rich Franklin
Round: 2
Via: KO

Who I Want T Win: Jason MacDonald



*Jason Lambert vs Renato Sobral*

Winner: Renato Sobral
Round: 1
Via: Submission

Who I Want T Win: Renato Sobral



*Drew McFedries vs Martin Kampmann*

Winner: Drew McFedries
Round: 1
Via: TKO

Who I Want T Win: Drew McFedries


*
Rex Holman vs Matt Hamill*

Winner: UPSET! Rex Holman
Round: 1
Via: Submission



*Jon Fitch vs Luigi Fioravanti*

Winner: UPSET! Luigi Fioravanti
Round: 1
Via: TKO



*Gleison Tibau vs Jason Dent*

Winner: Jason Dent
Round: 2
Via: Submission



*Jason Gilliam vs Jamie Varner*

Winner: Jason Gilliam
Round: 1
Via: TKO


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

jersey tomato said:


> The competition in Pride is a bit more formidable than you give credit. I believe either Dan Henderson or Shogun Rua would present Chuck Liddell with a very tough challenge in the Light Heavy Division. As the Middleweight belt-holder, Dan Henderson would also present some problems for Anderson Silva or Rich Franklin. Hendo is one tough son-of-a-gun, as he demonstrated in the last Pride show. And despite his loss to Nick Diaz, Takanori Gomi is another extremely tough fighter who would handle just about any lightweight in the UFC or anywhere else. I was shocked by his loss to Diaz and would not bet against him in a rematch in Japan where the rules and the crowd will favor the Fireball Kid. I am not taking anything away from Diaz, he fought an awesome fight and that gogoplata he pulled off was unreal! But Gomi is a brawler and I would not expect him to punch himself out again trying to land punches through Diaz' guard like he did in the first three minutes of Round One.


Lets just use some examples...randleman left the UFC after getting banged on and became champ of pride for a bit... chuck vs rampage is still contradictory..but we'll no soon about that... frank trigg left ufc after getting banged on and so didnt diaz ppl who cant make it in ufc go to pride...ppl just think that pride is tuffer becuz it looks more brutal thats bullshit..infact ufc cood do the same thing if they allowed striking a grounded opponent with a kick and or stomping them too...any dumass can stomp someone...its another thing to beat them by skill and intelligence


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

BIG COV said:


> UFC fighters are just not as good as Pride fighters period....Shogun Rua would beat the shit out of Chuck..c'mon man be for real...look at the opponents Shogun has faced over the last year alone..Randleman, noguera, rampage,to name a few, he murdered these dudes...his only loss was to Coleman after he broke his damn forearm...and by the way Coleman was a heavyweight...this dude is relentless and as disciplined as Fedor...he is really the only fighter I see fighting on Fedors level...and if he was a heavyweight, would give Fedor serious problems...he's a phenom...trust me, in the next five years people will be talking about this kid as being one of the best to EVER fight...don't believe me ...believe his recod.


yea after he becomes that he'll go to ufc to face beter opponents and get more money because its the better organization


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

This card is the kind of card that brought the death of boxing. 
The main event is more the stuff of novelty than anything else, and Franklin and Hughes are being fed opponents to set up future cards. Has Don King started promoting fight cards in the UFC, because this card bears his unmistakable "style."

That being said, I hope Couture wins, Hughes is embarassed, and Franklin (who seems to be done, in my opinion) loses, as well.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorta odd..........just ordered the PPV and looked at the time table it says 7:30 pm until 2:00 am!!!!!!!!!!!What is up with that.........do we finally get to see all the fights......maybe the UFC is reading our posts......lol......anyway thought this was interesting=


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I certainly do hope the show all the fights. As a fan of MMA, I don't only want to see the "super stars". I want to see all the guys who are working their way up. I am even one of the guys who wants to see Matt Hamill fight. He has been kinda boring, but I think he as a ton of potential and I would love to see him as he develops, as well as all the other guys in the under card!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## jersey tomato (Dec 31, 2006)

I would like to see Couture win as well but my money is on the younger, taller fella weighing 40 pounds more. Couture will give it his all but I see another retirement in his future. 

I see both Franklin and Hughes winning thier bouts. Both learned valuable lessons in getting knocked off their respective pedestals and I am sure they have done a better job preparing for their fights. Both seemed to lack a gameplan last time out (Hughes choosing to standup with GSP and Rich not doing much to avoid Silva's clinch) and I have to believe theu will have scouted their opponents well. Expect Franklin to do whatever he can to keep this fight standing up. Conversely, expect Matt to bring the fight to the ground where he can use his superior grappling skills.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

I give Randy more of a chance, which still maybe not much, after I saw the weigh-in pictures. Randy is in better shape than usual and Tim is in worse. It makes me think that maybe Silvia takes this fight lightly. Wishful thinking???


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Franklin was terrified of Silva and that he had conceded that fight mentally before they touched gloves.

Hughes will be continually more easy to beat now. Whatever smoke and curtains he had going before his amateurish performance against St. Pierre have been stripped away. He can tip all the tires he wants. Tires don't fight back.

I really don't know how Couture can beat Sylvia. It's hard to take down a cyclops, and Couture's striking isn't what it needs to be. It could be an interesting fight--though I wouldn't pay to see it--because, even though Couture's speed and reflexes have dulled with time, he'll still be as fast--or faster--than the lummox.


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

The runtime length usually includes 30-45 minutes lead in time with hype and short interviews. It always figures in a replay that starts from square one also. So if you are alert and quick with your equipment you can get two recordings for your collection.

fly61


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Love this sport....*

I really would like to see Randy win this fight...but I just don't see it happening. Randy is a classy guy and has helped this style of fighting evolve into a big ticket draw. I just hope he doesn't get seriously injured. Being a 50 year old guy with horrible arthritis (me)puts getting injured into perspective!!! Getting your butt whupped is one thing but a life altering injury is something completely different. I just hope it is a decent fight that represents Randy's skills and not something bad representing an aging fighter who stayed around a little to long...... sometimes the $$$$$$ just isn't worth it

fly61


----------



## Herkyalert (Feb 4, 2007)

Couture has a shot to beat Sylvia if he can take him down.


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't see Couture taking him down. Sylvia will be looking for that, so if I was in Couture's corner, I would tell him to go in for the takedown but to come use uppercuts on the inside instead.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm 0-2 in my picks tonight. Why did I pick Varner to lose, I haven't even seen the other guy fight while I've seen Varner fight a few times.


----------



## sisdavid (Dec 31, 2006)

*Time of fight*

What time is the fight? Wonder where we can watch it?


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

sisdavid said:


> What time is the fight? Wonder where we can watch it?


I would like to know that too.


----------



## yb92 (Mar 4, 2007)

can someone at home who got the ppv do updates?


----------



## mmaamature (Sep 25, 2006)

I have nothing against Canada, but, why do most Canadians have so much trouble having United States fighters in thier top five? They throw thier picks out there as to say screw you U.S.A.


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Isn't there an official fight thread....*

that gets updated as the event progresses???? I am usually at home watching PPV in surround sound and 1080p. Sorry guys....I am just a spoiled.....old.....crippled....dork!!!

I just like watching these guys throw down......

fly61:dunno:


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Lambert just knocked out the Brazilian in round two.

America - 1 
Brazil - 0

The brazilian was an asshole. When Lambert went to touch gloves in the start of the fight, he acted like he was too good to touch gloves. I'm glad he got knocked out and embarrassed by the American.

I will post after the next fight. BBS


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks buddy...


----------



## kenneth (Oct 22, 2006)

I think your crazy. Franklin has been exposed, plus MacDonald has skill.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Hughes beat Lytle with a decision.
9/10 for all three rounds.
Matt Hughes bores me. Horrible horrible fight. All Matt did was lay on top of Lytle all night. Matt is supposed to be a grappler, he can't even do that correctly.

Up next is Franklin vs McDonald
I don't have a preference on this one. I will post again soon as the fight is over! =D


Who do you guys think is gonna win the big one? Silvia or Couture? I'm going with couture all night. Silvia is a slob.

===================================

Round one just ended. Franklin is gonna win, McDonald looks like this is his first fight out there, it's pretty bad. Here goes round two!


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

sicc said:


> Hughes beat Lytle with a decision.
> 9/10 for all three rounds.
> Matt Hughes bores me. Horrible horrible fight. All Matt did was lay on top of Lytle all night. Matt is supposed to be a grappler, he can't even do that correctly.
> 
> ...


cant say for sure, should be a good fight


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

End of round two and the refs stop it with 1 second left in the round. Franklin wins by TKO!
McDonald *really* sucked. He was just unprofessional looking, and his heart wasn't in the fight. He looked like a total armature.

Silva just came into the ring after Franklin's win and gave Rich a big hug. Dana White then announced they can have a rematch in Cincinnati Ohio.

Why does everyone boo Silva? Am I missing something? Besides the fact he can't speak English and it's annoying to have the interpreter, why is everyone booing him?


----------



## spiritofbattle (Feb 5, 2007)

You couldn't be a bigger stepping stone 

throw in towel = quit like a b*t*h

he is a stepping stone


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

that makes me happy, so far im 2 for 3 on the fighters I want to win, one more to go!


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hope Couture can pull it off.

If he does, the fight I'll look for is Couture vs Orlovski.


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

spiritofbattle said:


> You couldn't be a bigger stepping stone
> 
> throw in towel = quit like a b*t*h
> 
> he is a stepping stone


Did McDonald say that after beating Ed Herman?


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Kampmann choked McFedries out with a triangle in the first.
If you had been watching this fight, you would have shat yourself. I would have bet my house McFedries was on his way to a win. All the sudden, out of nowhere, he gets choked out. Pretty cool fight.

I think Couture is up next!
=D


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

*!*

war sylvia!


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Woah, after Couture walked in, they turned the lights and music off to bring in Silvia and all you hear is a deep *BOOOOOOOOOO* from everyone. People hate Silvia, including me.
LOL. :laugh:


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

MUHAHAHAHAHAH Couture knocked Silvia on his ass in the first 3 seconds. A big right hand! BAM

=======================

End of round one. Couture wins the round HANDS DOWN. Silvia didn't do one thing the entire round.

========================

Round two:

Couture hits him with another one, takes him down and currently has Silvia mounted hitting him in the face!
End of round two, Couture dominates the round again Silvia's face is all bloodied up!

=============================

End of round 3:

They stood up and boxed the entire round. Silvia ended up bloody and beaten again. All three rounds have been won by Couture!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

COuture just dropped him.


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

so far this is the most boring fight of the night, both not doing anything except waiting for the other to make a mistake. I think sylvia will come out and do something. At least I hope someone does.


----------



## Cox (Mar 4, 2007)

Randy comes out to Aerosmith's Back in the Saddle


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Randy working for a RNC, Tim defeanding well.


----------



## Kymmerz (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm just going in... can someone give me a quick list of who all won and how? Thanks!!


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> COuture just dropped him.


is the fight over?


----------



## Cox (Mar 4, 2007)

BRam03 said:


> is the fight over?


no.....


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Round one is done. Randy looks impressive. 10-9 for Randy, easily. I almost crapped myself when Tim got dropped.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Couture is just working Sylvia. Randy got a trip and is working the clinch...


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

take down by Randy at the end of the round.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

3rd Round. There exchanging on the feet. Randy looks a bit gassed, to me atleast. Sylvia's trying to fight back...


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

Stand up Randy looking good, I'm suprised. Waiting for Maniac to throw a knock out kick or take advantage of his reach. Go Randy...


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

There going toe to toe on the feet, Randy is getting the better, then Tim lands a knee and a punch. Back and forth.


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

take down by Randy at the begining


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

BRam03 said:


> is the fight over?


No, round 4!

End of round 4! Another round for Couture! Only way the fat slob can win is by a KO! WOO HOO


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Round ends, Randy got the better, again, 10-9 Randy. Tim NEEDS to finish the fight in order to win! Round 4 up nxt


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Some rep would be nice....lol.


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

good punches by Randy then another take down


----------



## bebaandtim (Mar 4, 2007)

what is going on now?


----------



## JoeVanDam (Mar 4, 2007)

Lets Go Randy


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Couture shoots, Ti Sprawls, Couture gets a takedown, unloads some GNP, Big John brings them up. Couture getting the better on the feet..again..a few rights and then Couture takes him down and moves to side.


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

last round, Tim looks frustrated


----------



## JoeVanDam (Mar 4, 2007)

Lets Gooo Rannndddyyyyyyyy


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Couture has dominated all 4 rounds so far. Tim is looking frusterated. Randy got mount and dropped some elbows. Tim escaped but didn't do anything cept take some shots. The size hasn't been a factor.end of round 4.


----------



## bebaandtim (Mar 4, 2007)

I never would have thought Randy could dominate Tim like that


----------



## pawrestler62 (Mar 4, 2007)

i hope to god randy wins...lets go randy


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

Randy another take down, grapling almost lost it side control


----------



## thepin420ufc (Oct 15, 2006)

lets go captain America!!!!!


----------



## Heeaye (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow... I'm amazed. I hate Sylvia, but I thought he had this for sure.


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

This is crazy, 43 and winning, my age, Damn!!!


----------



## bebaandtim (Mar 4, 2007)

This is I think will be history...the first time a retiree came back and took the crown


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Round 5, Couture takes him down, Sylvia goes for a sub, Randy moves to side mount, starts raining some knees to the body, OMFG, I think we might have a new champion.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

1 minute left Randy in Tims guard Tim is gassed Randy Randy Randy Randy


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Couture mounts, punches, Sylvia escapes, Couture brings him down again. The place is going crazy. Holy shit!


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Couture wins!!!!!!!! He beat the fat slob!
****ing awesome!!! I hate Silvia.
Couture DOMONATED EVERY ROUND.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Its All Over Randy Has Won The Hw Title Hahahahaha


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fights ****ing Over! 50-45 Couture In My Book. We Got A New ****ing Champion! Omfg!


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow!!! Randy!!!


----------



## pawrestler62 (Mar 4, 2007)

All hail Randy!!!!! w00t


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

"That guy is my hero".


----------



## thepin420ufc (Oct 15, 2006)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Silvia's eye is the size of a baseball. lmao

He dedicated the fight to America, the troops and God. 
Suck it libs.

OMG, Silvia just blamed his loss on an 'injury' he had. The crowd almost started to riot and Silvia had to quickly apologize. I love it.


----------



## MetalSteve88 (Jan 4, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

50-45 x3, FIRST EVER 5 TIME CHAMPION! I am shocked. Randy, wow I am speechless.


----------



## ondiejo (Feb 4, 2007)

awesome!!! Way to go Randy!!!!


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

Omgwtfbbq!!! Go Randy!!!


----------



## 1nfusion (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow randy couture!! Now hes just going to get shitslammed by crocrop. lol


----------



## tommyt21 (Sep 24, 2006)

1nfusion said:


> Wow randy couture!! Now hes just going to get shitslammed by crocrop. lol


at least give him tonight before chit talkin, i'm glad randy won one of my fav, fighters..


----------



## 1nfusion (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah, definate props to randy for tonight, i really didnt think he could do it. (claps)

btw, does anyone know when BJ Penns next fight is?


----------



## tommyt21 (Sep 24, 2006)

1nfusion said:


> yeah, definate props to randy for tonight, i really didnt think he could do it. (claps)
> 
> btw, does anyone know when BJ Penns next fight is?


don't know but i hope he gets sanchez, that guy lives here and his friends are bragging that hughes, penn and GSP an't chit.... i can't wait for one of them to beat him down.. that guy is full of himself..


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

CONGRAZT TO RANDY COUTOUR!!!!! The guy is insane noone though he could pull it off and he stunned the world


----------



## blinkbdj (Oct 15, 2006)

[email protected] "randy getting shitslammed"


----------



## blinkbdj (Oct 15, 2006)

cause everyone thought sylvia was going to win!

PROPS TO COUTURE, MY HERO!


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

ppl didnt get pumped b/c they though it was going to be another person wanting to get back his fame b/c he's getting old, well that shut eveyone up !!! props to randy may he be champ for another 40 years!


----------



## mmaforum4life (Feb 5, 2007)

Tonight we got to see Randy Couture make history again.


----------



## Tigerjw98 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Definitely a good event top to bottom.*

Heck, my wife even stayed awake the entire time. Pulled for Randy too even though she is a huge Lidell fan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thought it might be interesting; didn't think Couture could win. Very happy to be wrong.

Congratulations to Couture.


----------



## bunnitz (Nov 19, 2006)

good riddance Tim Silvia!! time for some real fun in the heavyweight division!!!!!


----------



## slamious (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome job Randy! I honestly thought Sylvia would dominate, but I was pleasantly surprised. I kept waiting for Sylvia to swing for the fences which would of been his best chance (who was I kidding?). Randy stuck it to him. Very impressive!


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

IF, big IF Randy can take CRO COP down he can beat him. If he does, how does that make Fedor look?


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

xayekim said:


> (first post- I typed out a huge reply but I got timed out)
> 
> UFC 68 - My predictions
> 
> ...


I agree with Sylvia vs. Couture. Randy has a good chance if Tim doesn't win by the first round. 
Franklin vs MacDonald, I have to disagree. I think Franklin will be hungry for the win. He seems like an intelligent and self disciplined person. He will figure it out and improve.


----------



## Coola (Nov 21, 2006)

Randy's wife looks so pretty too, I'm glad they are both together. Makes me just want to jump in there and huggle them.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

wth's a huggle?


----------



## xayekim (Jan 20, 2007)

xayekim said:


> (first post- I typed out a huge reply but I got timed out)
> 
> UFC 68 - My predictions
> 
> ...


wow thats scary... I should do this more often, technically I only missed the Franklin / MacDonald fight... what type of stopage was it anyways- blood or exhaustion?


----------



## nvrmndtbolcks (Mar 4, 2007)

FIXED!?

Sylvia, for whatever reason, basically threw that fight!


----------



## faynftp (Mar 4, 2007)

I am so glad Couture crushed Sylvia. That ****ing Hulk Hogan punch he through to open it off made me laugh so hard I fell off my damn couch. Hopefully Sylvia woke the hell up. Should be a good rematch. If not Couture vs Cro-cop.....


----------



## jersey tomato (Dec 31, 2006)

*Sylvia injury was for real*

I don't believe in making excuses, especially when you enter the ring the younger, taller and heavier fighter but people need to understand that Tim Sylvia's injury was for real. 

Apparently, Tim was injured when he threw out his back having sex with Pat Miletich during training camp. Given the height differential between the two lovers, Tim had to use a weird angle of attack that put a lot of stress on his lower back (not to mention, Pat's upper colon). At any rate, the pain was very intense and it only got worse with each "sparring session." That probably goes for the two of them but you get the point. 

Timmy was clearly not 100% last night and, for that, he deserves an immediate rematch.


----------



## nvrmndtbolcks (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I like Couture much more than Sylvia, or any of the a*les from that camp .. but the fact remains, Sylvia did not try to win that fight - something stinks.

Anyway, if you really wanted to see Sylvia get brutalized you should have hoped he won, because CroCop would have destroyed him. Randy better hang them up, once and for all, before he tries to defend, because CroCop would never lay down, and no one on Earth would have him so shook that he would be afraid to kick.


----------



## jersey tomato (Dec 31, 2006)

*Fixed??*



nvrmndtbolcks said:


> FIXED!?
> 
> Sylvia, for whatever reason, basically threw that fight!


Tim showed that unless all the cards are stacked in his favor (age, height, reach, weight, conditioning) he is not going to give it his all. It is apparent Sylvia was not in proper shape for this fight and, rather than reach down and fight to his last breathe, he chose to go into survival mode. That is hardly how a true Champion thinks or acts. I don't want to hear about his injury. Every fighter is banged up to some degree when they enter the ring. If you train hard enough, injuries are unavoidable. 

Good riddance, Sylvia. You lack the testicular fortitude to compete at the highest levels of MMA.


----------



## Zennsx (Oct 15, 2006)

IMHO I think Silvia's only asset is his size ,he's got modest abilities and athleticism and If he were Coutures size he would have never made it into the UFC.


----------



## Zippi (Feb 5, 2007)

*Golden Randy*

Dunno what Randy will do form here on but he has given me great pleasure in beating that moron...YOU THE BOSS RANDY!!!
Did think Tim would KO him but what a fool i was for doubting. Now Tim should just be demolished by two more fighters and we never see him again...WAHOOOO! I think a Sanchez/Sylvia match up will happen next.
Nice job for Franklin and Kampman also. Hope Rich is champ again soon.


----------



## fkbulldog (Mar 4, 2007)

Sylvia has never looked to be in good shape. He has to suck that gut in everytime he walks in the octagon. Great job to Couture for proving that Sylvia is'nt even top five in heavys shit probably not even top 10 he is garbage. Couture you are a great champ but Crocop is coming and he is all buisness and will take the belt and hopefully get his rematch with Fedor cause we all know that pride is where the true champs are.


----------



## BebeChe (Mar 5, 2007)

Do any of you know where I can get footage of the randy couture fight? My sister missed it and wants to see


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

jersey tomato said:


> Tim showed that unless all the cards are stacked in his favor (age, height, reach, weight, conditioning) he is not going to give it his all. It is apparent Sylvia was not in proper shape for this fight and, rather than reach down and fight to his last breathe, he chose to go into survival mode. That is hardly how a true Champion thinks or acts. I don't want to hear about his injury. Every fighter is banged up to some degree when they enter the ring. If you train hard enough, injuries are unavoidable.
> 
> Good riddance, Sylvia. You lack the testicular fortitude to compete at the highest levels of MMA.


He's always in Survival mode. That his style. He doesn't fight to win, he fights not to lose. He's not a true champion.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

danielrm2 said:


> He's always in Survival mode. That his style. He doesn't fight to win, he fights not to lose. He's not a true champion.


your right on


----------



## nvrmndtbolcks (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it's more likely that Couture told Zuffa that he wanted to retire and enter the hall of fame, as a champion, or he wouldn't be available to prom*****ote the UFC .. Zuffa then told Sylvia, who everyone knows is a temporary champ, with no post-champ role to play in the industry .. and they said, listen, we'll drop you like a sack of rotting shat if you don't let Randy kick (make that, punch) the crap out of you for five rounds.

But.. you know, that's just a hypothetical.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

*Wow*

Can I take back what I said about Sylvia deserving some respect ... OMG. I knew and said Randy could and would win, but Sylvia was a freakin joke. I knew if Randy closed the distance and got a clinch he would punish Sylvia with his dirty boxing but OMFG first few seconds of the first round and Randy knocks him flat on his butt with one punch. Dominated Tim on the ground (which I expected) but stood up the whole 3rd round and dominated him on his feet. I take back everything I said about Sylvia, the man deserved to lose his title. Then he says, "I had an injury" ... and I guess you were trying a brand new technique to win the fight, head butting Randy's fists all night .... 

Matt Hughes ... another lame duck ... should have beaten Lytle easily but did nothing more than lay on the guy for 3 rounds to claim a decision. For a minute, it looked like Lytle was gonna choke him out, but Matt did hang tuff and got out of it. Appears GSP took more out of him then I realized. Zuffa better give him a few more tune up fights before he ever thinks of getting into the ring with GSP again.

Lambert beat the hell out of Sobral. Boy did I get that one wrong. 

and where the hell did that arem triangle come from? Was sure McFedries would win both before and during the fight then bang, it was over. Give it up for Martin Kampmann, very impressive submission.

There was what, 9 fights and I only missed on 2, I can live with that.

Now ... Couture vs Cro Cop... Couture!!!! Yea, as long as his opponents stand there and let him do his thing, then Cro Cop looks impressive, and he has decent takedown defense, but Randy (hopefully) won't stand there and let Cro Cop kick him and I know Randy will get him down, and then it will be all over ... GnP Baby. Cro Cop looks like a fish out of water when he's on his back. Just hangs on and tries to weather the storm, and Randy will rain punches and elbows all over his ass! But heck you never know, Randy keeps surpising us, so I will predict right now that Couture wins via KO (Head Kick) .... Now wouldn't that just blow your mind!

Sylvia ??? doesn't deserve an immediate rematch against couture, but then again, either did Liddel after the first one, but Dana White knew Randy was having problems out side the ring and wanted to give his golden boy every opportunity to be the champ. Hell, that's why he matched them up in the first place for the belt, he never thought Couture could beat Chuck. But now Chuck has bigger worries .. Rampage Jackson is here, and as long as they give him a few fights to get used to the cage, he'll beat Chuck again.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> Can I take back what I said about Sylvia deserving some respect ... OMG. I knew and said Randy could and would win, but Sylvia was a freakin joke. I knew if Randy closed the distance and got a clinch he would punish Sylvia with his dirty boxing but OMFG first few seconds of the first round and Randy knocks him flat on his butt with one punch. Dominated Tim on the ground (which I expected) but stood up the whole 3rd round and dominated him on his feet. I take back everything I said about Sylvia, the man deserved to lose his title. Then he says, "I had an injury" ... and I guess you were trying a brand new technique to win the fight, head butting Randy's fists all night ....
> 
> Matt Hughes ... another lame duck ... should have beaten Lytle easily but did nothing more than lay on the guy for 3 rounds to claim a decision. For a minute, it looked like Lytle was gonna choke him out, but Matt did hang tuff and got out of it. Appears GSP took more out of him then I realized. Zuffa better give him a few more tune up fights before he ever thinks of getting into the ring with GSP again.
> 
> ...


yeah......Tim don't deserve no respect....
Randy played with him like he was a big dummy. Kind of sad but this was bound to happen. Somebody had to take the belt away from him. He didn't deserve it.


----------



## nvrmndtbolcks (Mar 4, 2007)

CroCop will chew Couture up .... and swallow. Randy is too smart to defend this "title".


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

fuc* that shi* ! Randy Couture is my hero !!


----------

